# burning software



## ClutchCrusher (Apr 10, 2006)

What is the best and easiest software out there that will copy encrypted dvds? Maybe putting them on my ipod?


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

It is against the rules for anyone on this board to assist in any type of theft. Please read the forum rules before posting.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

closed!


----------

